# HELLP Syndrome



## gaeasun (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone else experience it? I have been told it is really rare, but am curious as to just how rare. Also, what happened to you?

I lost my full term son after a seizure, and then spent 5 weeks in the hospital myself. I am still learning how to walk and do every day life now. I am just wondering what other's experiences are. I am having a really tough time getting my head around it all, and want to know what others went through.

Thanks!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I've heard of it, but I don't know much about it.








I'm very sorry for your losses.

~Nay


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

OMG! I am so sorry for your loss!!!!!!








Stider









Wishing you better health, and hoping you find peace in the answers you search for.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss

There is a pre-eclampsia thread that has several HELLP mama's on it. I had it with my daughter. The hospital didn't know what I had for several days, mainly because I wasn't spilling protein. Once they figured it out she was an immediate c-section and luckily we were both fine. I was closely watched in my other pregnancies

I am really sorry for what you have been through

tara


----------



## lucsmama (May 6, 2004)

i had it. it is rare, i think 1% of the population (that is a semi-guesstimate.) there is a great discussion board you should check out, if you haven't already. it is http://www.preeclampsia.org/forum/

they have great info on preeclampsia in general and they have a specific board for hellp syndrome survivors.

now my case doesn't even compare to yours. i am so sorry for everything you have been through. like any disease there are mild and severe forms of it, even thought in and of itself, it is considered a severe form of pre-eclampsia.

if you want to research some progress they are making on this disease, read this article: http://www.newyorker.com/fact/conten.../060724fa_fact

again, i am so sorry for your loss and i hope your health recovers quickly.


----------



## gaeasun (Mar 5, 2004)

Thank you!!! Most helpful.


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

I had severe, early onset PE (around 28w) in two pg. My oldest son was an emergency c-section at 30w, and my daughter was stillborn at 28w 6d, although ironically she died of a cord injury even though I had PE. I suspect that I may have had HELLP in my 1st pg, but some of my records are missing, and I was never actually diagnosed with it that I know of, so I don't really know. I spent a week in the hospital before he was born, and a week after, and went into kidney failure. With ds1, I was spilling 5000mg! of protein and my bp was over 210/180 and not responding to hydralizine. The team that delivered me (different hospital, etc than my prenatal care) said they had never had someone as sick as me not have either a stroke, heart attack, or both. With dd, I had better prenatal care, and would probably have been manageable for a bit longer if I ahd needed to be. As it was, I was able to VBAC instead of being rushed to surgery again. Although my current dr. said I was very sick, I know I was much sicker the 1st time. I had all of the clotting factors tested for, even the rare ones, and do not have the markers for any of them. There is some research that is indicating sleep apnea may play a role (I just read this the past week when it was suggested that I have a sleep study done for other reasons). I am so sorry for your loss and all that you have been through. The loss of a child causes one to lose their own innocence and naivete, and I think having it be a result of PE/HELLP and all the physical sickness, craziness, and fear that we experience just makes it even worse. If I can help you in any way, please PM me or just ask!


----------



## tbavrbab (Dec 4, 2006)

I am a HELLP survivor as well. I had pre-e with my son, and with my daughter I had HELLP.

I had 4 losses leading up to my pregnancy with my daughter and I lost her twin around 11 weeks.

HELLP is not common and is considered a severe form of pre-e. Everyone as already passed along most of the links I know of, but I've also seen a great deal of information on the March of Dimes website.

I wish you the best and will keep you in my thoughts. My HELLP was caught pretty early and and I merely have a few lingering issues with my liver.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

I had PE and HELLP with my son. Interestingly, it's possible to have HELLP and not PE (I just had a normotensive patient -- so no PE -- with HELLP).

Some perinates are using drug regimens in pregnancy; I did atenolol and lasix preventatively. No HELLP, no PE.


----------



## lilboogle (Jun 18, 2003)

Kim,
I was wondering around on the forum and thought I might see you here. I'm Elizabeth. I used to live in Littleton and we went to LaLeche League together. Hillary told me about your loss and you've been on my heart these past weeks. I am so sorry for your loss and wish you all the best. Over and over all anyone can ask is why YOU again? The world being unfair to some people is an understatement.
Love,
Elizabeth


----------



## gaeasun (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks. As my mom says, "You get what you get." It doesn't make me feel much better, but at least it keeps me from asking why.

Hugs!


----------



## Youkali (Oct 2, 2005)

Gaeasun, I'm sorrier than words can say. I'm a HELLP survivor, too, but I was very lucky because mine was caught during a routine screening before it really manifested itself and this meant I was in hospital for the next two weeks, being closely monitored. Except for a lingering bp problem, I've been fine, and so has my son.

But it's a scary, scary illness, and you should try to get as much support and pampering as you can.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss.

A good friend of mine had HELLP in her last pregnancy. She went down hill very quickly and had a csection at 33 weeks. Her baby did do well and thrive. However she was very sick and still has complications 15m later from HELLP.

I hope you find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## lawgrrl (Nov 8, 2004)

I experienced PE and severe HELLP in 2002 during pregnancy with my DS, my first and only child. I was originally diagnosed with PIH at 28 weeks, developed PE within about 10 days, and subsequently birthed DS by emergency cesarean at 30 weeks, 1 day gestation, due to the sudden cessation of fetal movement.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh I am just so so sorry to hear about your loss and what you have gone through. Words are not adequate for this!

I had HELLP too but it actually was super weird because it did not strike until postpartum!!! Please keep the awareness going that pre-e and HELLP can happen postpartum.

I wish I had more of something that would aid your search for information. I also wanted to talk to other women who had this.

I really wish you lots of love and healing!!!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my daughter to HELLP in 2003. She was fine, but I was so sick they had to deliver her at 24 1/2 weeks and her little lungs just couldn't breathe. It is a horrible pain to lose a child because of your own body, which should have been the one safe place for your baby. 18 months after her birth, we tried again and with constant monitoring by our OB/Gyn, Perinatologist and Cardiologist, we were able to bring home a healthy baby boy. Again, I am so sorry for your loss, we are here for you.
Gossamer


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## gaeasun (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks to everyone. I have talked to several docs since writing the original post. I asked if they had seen HELLP as bad as I had it, and if the women had survived. The basic answer is the people who had HELLP as bad as me either died or were never the same mentally. I am a very lucky woman.


----------

